# opinions needed



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Packleader said:


> This is my first post and I was wondering what you peeps think of my pup Dallas. I have 3 more one of them is from Hungary. I have been working with dogs for over 20yrs. most from grooming. So I thought I would give showing a shot. Dallas is 61/2 mo. and is going to his first puppy show next week. I have been taking him to handling classes for 7wks. We really enjoy the classes and he stacks like a pro. Let me know what you think and if you have any advise including what to wear


He has a beautiful head. It's a really pretty picture but not one that allows for a good look at his body - topline, rear, etc.

I don't know if you are male or female, so what to wear is difficult! Is it a point show or a match? You can be more casual at a match, but I still prefer to see people nicely dressed. Solid colors, that contrast with your dog - avoid khaki or tan so that the dog isn't "lost" in the whole picture.

Take Dallas in the ring proudly. Good luck, but mostly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I'm not a show person, but he looks great to me! I love his head  Good luck at the show!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to say welcome to GRF. Your boy, Dallas, is a beautiful guy!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's pretty. Could you post a stacked photo taken on the dog's level (like the win shots in magazines?). That would help our forum show folks to evaluate him more. Even then, pics can be very misleading (in both good and bad ways).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
Dallas is a very handsome boy and has a great blocky head. I dont show but he looks good but a good side profile shot would probably work. As for what to wear. I say nice slacks with comfortable shoes and a nice blouse (if you are a woman) in a dark color. If a man a nice casual blazer with some slacks and shirt.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

hello & welcome! i'm not much help, I am new to showing too! So far we've only been to 2 matches & are entered in a point show in march!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Dallas is beautiful! Good luck and welcome!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, Dallas is very pretty. He doesn't look too tall or too short. Hopefully he'll have some more featherings...because I tend to think males grow more. 

Yeah...it is kinda hard to tell what you should wear...especially because we don't what gender you are!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I do like your boy's head. I'd love to see more pics of him, especially a stacked shot as others have mentioned. A lot of people I've seen in the conformation ring wear what I would deem "business attire." Sports coat and tie for the men, and either a pantsuit or some kind of skirt ensemble for the women. And I really like the suggestion of wearing a color that offsets the dog so he really stands out against you. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Dallas looks great in the photo and as others stated more photos from different points of view would help. However the only true way to look at a Golden is with your hands, sort of like reading braille. Is there anyone from your handling class going to the "show". It would be great to have someone to go with that is more familiar with showing. Good luck, have a good time and make sure your pup has a blast!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*Stacked Photo of Dallas*

Thanks for the welcoming. I am a female and the show is for points. We took a quick picture of Dallas stacked in our beautiful make shift studio. lol The show is the biggest of the year in Colorado but the instructor said to jump in and have fun. By the way does anyone know... do you scissor or shave the wiskers?

Marnie and Dallas :wavey:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have always shown mine with whiskers although many do not. When they are trimmed most cut with a scissor very close to the skin. I have seen talk about an item referred to as a horse shaver that is becoming very popular for removing whiskers. 
Again Good luck and have a blast.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Scissor, please. Unless you are really good at using a "horse whisker shaver", because you do NOT want to take off any of the hair on the muzzle - only the whiskers.

As for attire, now that we know you are a female, I'd suggest either a suit with a skirt or pants, or a skirt or dress with a jacket. Make sure either has pockets. Make sure that you can comfortably move Dalaas in whatever you wear, and that it is, shall we say "discreet" if you get on and off the floor. As for color, whatever color that you look good in that is not too flashy or doesn't clash/hide the color of your dog. As I said before, tans/khakis make the dog "disappear" and can often give a false impression of a topline or tail set.
Have a wonderful time. As these the Longmont shows?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing today. this is my 2 1/2 year old, who I think is finally coming into her own. Since I often feel I am too critical of my own dogs, I would like some honest opinions from the professionals here. Please!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am wondering why everyone says "He has a nice head" does this matter? My dog walker said that Murphy had a nice head.. what does that mean?


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a photo of my 4 year old maiden bitch out of Ch. Sunbeams Private party. Beautiful girl, but huge! I was lucky to get this picture because she didnt like the brick wall. lol


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

PG is our resident grooming expert, but check here for some quick tips:

http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/grooming.htm

Welcome to the GRF. Have fun with your doggie. That is the important thing.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

historicprim said:


> This is a photo of my 4 year old maiden bitch out of Ch. Sunbeams Private party. Beautiful girl, but huge! I was lucky to get this picture because she didnt like the brick wall.


Your doggies' coat is beautiful!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Your doggies' coat is beautiful!


Thanks! She is actually blowing coat right now. What a mess! lol


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!

As for what to wear, I am no show person, but from watching dog shows on tv, it seems ugly shoes are a must for women!  I'm sure the need to move and be comfortable when showing is the culprit, but I think there has to be BIG money for the genius who invents a non-hideous show shoe...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum they are great looking dogs!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the welcome and your responses. I am really looking foward to having my first show experience with Dallas!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Wear darker colours - I find that they look so much nicer in the ring.

By the way, you have a nice looking boy with good colouring.


----------

